# Canon Sports



## canonbraden (Feb 20, 2013)

I have the Canon T3 that I use for baseball photography. I'm saving for the 70-200 f/2.8. After I get that lens, I'm going to upgrade to a new body. What body should I get? I'm leaning towards the 40D, 60D, or 7D. I don't have a huge budget, so I could really use some help figuring out which camera I should upgrade to. Thanks.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 20, 2013)

canonbraden said:


> I have the Canon T3 that I use for baseball photography. I'm saving for the 70-200 f/2.8. After I get that lens, I'm going to upgrade to a new body. What body should I get? I'm leaning towards the 40D, 60D, or 7D. I don't have a huge budget, so I could really use some help figuring out which camera I should upgrade to. Thanks.



Well, between those three cameras... The one that busts your budget the hardest is the one you should get. The 7D is an excellent sports camera.


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 20, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Well, between those three cameras... The one that busts your budget the hardest is the one you should get. The 7D is an excellent sports camera.



I heard the 7D is great. Do you have any experience with the 40D or 60D?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 20, 2013)

The 40D is an older camera, but it had a great balance between megapixels and image quality.  If price is a huge issue, a used 40D might be a great model for you.  However, I really agree that the 7D would be the way to go.  Much better AF, which is important for most sports shooting applications.  The 50D was a marginal upgrade from the 40D.  Might be a good choice as well.

The 60D wasn't really the 'next in line' after the 50D.  The 60D is smaller, with more plastic etc.  It's now halfway between the top Rebels (T4i) and the 7D.  It's a perfectly capable camera, but if you're going to go for a newer (more expensive model), the 7D is still the best choice for sports.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 20, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with the camera you have i doubt you have used it to its limit
here's 2 from a prehistoric Canon 10D

http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Sports-Portfolio/i-5zBj7bQ/0/XL/winnerCRW_0138-XL.jpg

http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Sports-Portfolio/i-LmC3TCZ/0/XL/Andrew Nicholson-XL.jpg


----------



## jaomul (Feb 20, 2013)

depending on your lens collection the 1d mark 2 or 1d mark 2N are very affordable and very fast cameras great for sports


----------



## TimothyJinx (Feb 20, 2013)

Once you get the lens just shoot with it for a while with your t3 - maybe you will stick with it for a while. But I have the Canon 70-200 f2.8 and use it with my 7D and yes, it is great for sports - especially outdoor sports. I got some really nice shots of my grandson playing soccer last fall. That lens is sweet!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 20, 2013)

Once you get a 70-200 2.8 try it with the T3 and see what you think. The lens will really make a difference.  Body wise, I haven't used any of the ones you mentioned, but based on what I have read the 7D would be a good choice.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 20, 2013)

I rented the 70-200 2.8 for my T3i a couple of weeks ago and shot my daughter at tumbling practice. I did it for this very reason, that I want to upgrade glass for lower light situations. It was more than okay, (my pictures on the other hand...)

But after a few days of playing with it, I realized that I am handicapped more my the glass I have than the camera and the burst rate. I'm going to get the glass and then I'll end up with a 7d or a 5d mk II, in the future.


----------



## canonbraden (Feb 20, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I rented the 70-200 2.8 for my T3i a couple of weeks ago and shot my daughter at tumbling practice. I did it for this very reason, that I want to upgrade glass for lower light situations. It was more than okay, (my pictures on the other hand...)
> 
> But after a few days of playing with it, I realized that I am handicapped more my the glass I have than the camera and the burst rate. I'm going to get the glass and then I'll end up with a 7d or a 5d mk II, in the future.



That's what I'm planning on doing. Thanks everyone for all the help!


----------

